
Keeping things fresh with stale-while-revalidate - feross
https://web.dev/stale-while-revalidate/
======
brlewis
Much of the benefit of stale-while-revalidate was already available prior to
any browsers supporting it. Your CDN probably supports it already. Set to an
appropriate value, you can keep CDN content fresh while letting end users
never get a cache miss. This cache-control directive isn't new, but I'm still
excited about it, especially together with stale-if-error.

